# El öpmek



## Zuccherro

Merhabalar

"He kissed her hand" türkçe'de nasıl söyleyebiliriz?
Elini öptü mü?


----------



## FlyingBird

O onun elini öptü
elini öptü
bir kimsenin elini öpmek


----------



## Zuccherro

Tamam I was just not sure about elini because i though it meant "your" hand

Elim my hand
Elin your hand
Eli his/her hand
Elimiz our hands
Eliniz your hands
Eliler their hands

Am I right?
Then if we wanna say "you kissed your hand" would that be "elinini öptün" ?


----------



## ancalimon

Zuccherro said:


> Tamam I was just not sure about elini because i though it meant "your" hand
> 
> Elim my hand
> Elin your hand
> Eli his/her hand
> Elimiz our hands
> Eliniz your hands
> Eliler their hands
> 
> Am I right?
> Then if we wanna say "you kissed your hand" would that be "elinini öptün" ?



Correct. But to make things more clear:

You kissed your (own) hand : Kendi elini öptün.
You kissed your (own) hands: Kendi ellerini öptün.

When we say "Elini öptün", it's not clear whose hand (his? its? their?) the person kissed.


----------



## Zuccherro

Then we should mention whether it's onun, onların ya da kendi


----------



## ancalimon

Zuccherro said:


> Then we should mention whether it's onun, onların ya da kendi



Yes   That's what I would do.

For example:

Onların elini öptü : He kissed their hands.
Onların ellerini öptü: He kissed both of their hands.
Elimizi öptü : He kissed our hands.(you can omit "bizim" here)
Ellerimizi öptü : He kissed both of our hands. (you can omit "bizim" here)
Onların elini öptüler : They kissed their hands.
Onların ellerini öptüler: They kissed both of their hands.


----------



## Zuccherro

Harika çok teşekkür ederim !


----------



## Black4blue

Zuccherro said:


> Tamam I was just not sure about elini because i though it meant "your" hand
> 
> Elim my hand
> Elin your hand
> Eli his/her hand
> Elimiz our hands
> Eliniz your hands
> *Elleri* their hands
> 
> Am I right?
> Then if we wanna say "you kissed your hand" would that be "elinini öptün" ?


----------

